# Novelty Guns



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have a curious question. We all have our share of guns in various calibers and configurations, but every once in a while we come across something that may not make sense, but you just feel "I gotta have it." Maybe it's the latest and greatest, or maybe it's an old collectible. What gun or guns do you have like this? My gun collection is pretty vanilla, but yesterday I got my hands on a brass Henry 45-70, and now I feel like I gotta have it!! I have no real use for it, but I'm longing for it.

Gig'em
James

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

You are settling well into the man disease... Build on your collection.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I have wanted for no real reason other than looks a henry big boy in 44 mag for a while. I never really even picked one up until I saw one at a gun show a few months back. They are a really beautiful solid fire arm with the octagon barrel and the brass receiver and butt plate. I did not buy it then but after handling it I really kept thinking about it. One day I had a gift card to bass pro and they had them on sale for the cheapest price I ever saw them at and I gave in. Love the feel of it and can't wait to run some rounds through it. 
It's definitely not really a practical weapon in today's world but dang it is fun to hold and beautiful to look at.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I've got a list of "novelty guns" as long as my "required" ones


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Bird said:


> I've got a list of "novelty guns" as long as my "required" ones


By all means, whatcha got?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This one has always fascinated me, James......


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> This one has always fascinated me, James......


Haha!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

JamesAggie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a curious question. We all have our share of guns in various calibers and configurations, but every once in a while we come across something that may not make sense, but you just feel "I gotta have it." Maybe it's the latest and greatest, or maybe it's an old collectible. What gun or guns do you have like this? My gun collection is pretty vanilla, but yesterday I got my hands on a brass Henry 45-70, and now I feel like I gotta have it!! I have no real use for it, but I'm longing for it.
> 
> ...


I really want a 45-70 lever gun as well. Really just to "plink." But maybe use for pigs or nilgai if I ever hunted them.

I would also like to have a Belgian hi power.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

You want to talk in the "I got to have"! But have no need for...I'm waiting on a guy to decide how much he wants for one right now...

12ga. GEHA Mauser shotgun! I'm not sure what years they were made, but it is based on the original 98 mauser action!

Most folks have most likely never seen one or ever heard of one! The last one I had my hands on was in the late 70's.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

The M1 Garand. I bought one about 5 years ago just to hear it ping when it runs dry. The barrel is worn from heavy use and the old corrosive ammo and its almost min of paper plate at 100 yards, but it doesn't bother me I got it for the ping. Side note I'm left handed and first time I fired it the clip, yes it's a clip not a mag!, smoked me in the face. About once a year I'll load some very mild ammo and drag it out, gotta love it.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> This one has always fascinated me, James......


That's the one all the liberals are looking for now.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> That's the one all the liberals are looking for now.


Maybe we can mass produce them for training purposes?

TH


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bought a x95 awhile back because its different. I had been eyeing it for a year and wanted to get it before the election.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Captn C said:


> You want to talk in the "I got to have"! But have no need for...I'm waiting on a guy to decide how much he wants for one right now...
> 
> 12ga. GEHA Mauser shotgun! I'm not sure what years they were made, but it is based on the original 98 mauser action!
> 
> Most folks have most likely never seen one or ever heard of one! The last one I had my hands on was in the late 70's.


I've got a Geha,plus 2 more that needs parts to be complete.My plan is to finish them for my 2 brothers so all 3 of us can have one.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

JamesAggie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a curious question. We all have our share of guns in various calibers and configurations, but every once in a while we come across something that may not make sense, but you just feel "I gotta have it." Maybe it's the latest and greatest, or maybe it's an old collectible. What gun or guns do you have like this? My gun collection is pretty vanilla, but yesterday I got my hands on a brass Henry 45-70, and now I feel like I gotta have it!! I have no real use for it, but I'm longing for it.
> 
> ...


This makes me feel better about my latest purchase. Im a fan of large bore calibers, never really had an interest in a lever gun until lI bought my father in law a marlin 30-30 last Christmas after hearing him talk for years about wanting one. I stumbled across an article on Henry's All weather rifles in 30-30 and 45/70........The 45/70 is on it way from TN as we speak.

I have no need for it, may never shoot it, just had to have it.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> I've got a Geha,plus 2 more that needs parts to be complete.My plan is to finish them for my 2 brothers so all 3 of us can have one.


The guy who I'm getting this one from makes the part you're missing...apparently that is the way they were brought into the US.

Your missing the bolt face?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> I've got a Geha,plus 2 more that needs parts to be complete.My plan is to finish them for my 2 brothers so all 3 of us can have one.


Good read about these shotguns!

http://readingbreak.com/features/johng/1/geha.htm


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

......minute of paper plate.....memo of the year!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

reddog5 said:


> ......minute of paper plate.....memo of the year!!


Hell, i have some Mosin Nagants that wished they shot that well.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

I found a really nice single shot lever action breach loader in 45-70 for a steal of a price several years ago at a gas station in Oklahoma on the way to my great grandmother's house. I almost bought it and didn't since I had no use for it. I thought about it the whole weekend and stopped to get it on the way home and they had sold it. Still regret not buying it. Would have been a safe queen but it was a neat little gun.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Captn C said:


> The guy who I'm getting this one from makes the part you're missing...apparently that is the way they were brought into the US.
> 
> Your missing the bolt face?


Nope.Got a bolt face maker in the family.I'm missing a bolt on one and magazine on another.I have some stock work to do.Best part is,the parts(other than the bolt face), can be made from regular rifle parts.I have 5 barrels,all 12 ga.,and one that is Damascus.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

When you watch Quigly Down Under a few too many times. Sorry about the upside down pics, just seems to happen when I post on here. 

David Pedersoli 1874 Sharps in 45-70. Very fun to shoot and will put that big bullet in the same hole every shot as long as you can see through the sights.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I bit the bullet and had my dealer order the brass Henry 45-70, can't wait to shoot those big rounds down range. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

JamesAggie said:


> Well I bit the bullet and had my dealer order the brass Henry 45-70, can't wait to shoot those big rounds down range.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Good choice. Now be aware the 45-70 has some punch. I don't bruise easily, but after putting 40 rounds down range through my Rossi lever gun I looked pretty beat up.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I put a peep sight on a 45.90 Sharps years ago after Quigley came out.I was so nervous drilling and tapping such a beautiful rare gun,but it turned out perfect and the cat was completely tickled. That rifle wasn't near as purty as TeaxasRenegade's. That gives a whole new meaning to gun-wood.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

TexasRenegade said:


> When you watch Quigly Down Under a few too many times. Sorry about the upside down pics, just seems to happen when I post on here.
> 
> David Pedersoli 1874 Sharps in 45-70. Very fun to shoot and will put that big bullet in the same hole every shot as long as you can see through the sights.


Awesome looking rifle.

I had thought of getting one from the people that really made it for the movie, and in the movie round of 45/110. The price tag always throws me off tho.

https://shilohrifle.com/rifles/1874-sharps-rifle/1874-hartford-clone-en/


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

That one was a spur of the moment buy. It was at Cabelas and they dropped the price $900 for a weekend. Couldn't pass it up. Bringing it with me next week while I guide, gonna try and put some range on it. I've gotten out to 250 yards shorting 3" groups, you just better have a very bright high contrast target to see through those sights at that range. The front sight has interchangeable reticles, the cross hair insert is awesome.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

jboehm said:


> Good choice. Now be aware the 45-70 has some punch. I don't bruise easily, but after putting 40 rounds down range through my Rossi lever gun I looked pretty beat up.


No worries. Dad has a marlin 45-70 I've shot many times.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

A couple of years ago I had a bunch of pigs at my stand so I thought it would be neat to shoot one with a trapdoor. Bought a H&R Officers model in 45/70 and haven't seen a pig since.  It's still fun to shoot.


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

A guy at our club shoots skeet with a Winchester 9410 lever action 410 and it looks like a blast. Nothing more fun than a lever action anything. While waiting for the ones I have been looking at to come down in price I recently saw where Henry is coming out with a lever action 410 early 2017. Henry quality and made in the USA... looks like I will bite the bullet later this month.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Well my rifle came in today but I could not make it in due to work. Now I have to wait till the 3rd.....so sad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

StangGang said:


> A guy at our club shoots skeet with a Winchester 9410 lever action 410 and it looks like a blast. Nothing more fun than a lever action anything. While waiting for the ones I have been looking at to come down in price I recently saw where Henry is coming out with a lever action 410 early 2017. Henry quality and made in the USA... looks like I will bite the bullet later this month.


Just thinking this morning I need to get a .410 so I can squirrel hunt at the Grasslands in Wise Co. when I saw your post.A lever gun would be nice.Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

I would really like to have a .45 Colt single shot rifle. 
I love shooting this caliber.


----------



## Captjohn62 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just bought a new Winchester 1886 Deluxe in 45/70. Case color receiver, octagon barrel and extra fancy wood. Yes it has a **** safety and rebounding hammer but I'm ok with that. I doubt I shoot it a whole bunch but she'll be mine. I also have a Marlin 1895 LTD in 45/70 that is a JW. That gun is a dang nice shooter. 

I guess my safe has more than a couple novelty guns. Lol


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

I collect old military rifles so I guess a lot of my rifles are novelties.

A Cetme probably qualifies. lever guns in .357 & 45/70 also.

Then there's these:
Swede Military Mausers. The Swedish shooting organization (FSR - kinda like our NRA) hosts shooting matches & in the 1950's started allowing diopter front & rear sights. You could add the sights & a pistol grip for the competitions.
The buttstock of a military rifle had a unit disc, then later changed to a bore condition disc.
Civilian owners would replace that with a personal disc or plaque and on some - an award disc/plaque

About the only military rifles that I shoot.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Those are beautiful Swedes. 
I have model 96 and 38. I still am missing the blunt nose carbine for the collection.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Got a many Safe queens.. Many that I have never even fired...
Want but do not need: 
Marlin1895SBL
Browning SA22 Stainless
Barrett M82A1CQ With the finest S&B of course.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

jebber said:


> I collect old military rifles so I guess a lot of my rifles are novelties.
> 
> A Cetme probably qualifies. lever guns in .357 & 45/70 also.
> 
> ...


The guys over on Mauser Central would die to fondle that little collection! NICE!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

jebber said:


> I collect old military rifles so I guess a lot of my rifles are novelties.
> 
> A Cetme probably qualifies. lever guns in .357 & 45/70 also.
> 
> ...


I have 2 battle ready 96's with all the stuff issued,a 38 Husqvarna,and 2 sporterized I put together from spare parts.I didn't butcher any complete rifles.I would love to have a 94 Swede,but have given up on that dream.Oh ya,I have a .308 Husqvarna and .22 rolling block Husky.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> This one has always fascinated me, James......


that right there is a Liberal target revolver. need many of them dispersed about this country......


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A CZ Hammer Coach


----------



## jw2081 (Aug 24, 2012)

Recently bought a Remington 591M 5mm Rem Mag. Ammunition is currently unavailable so I was pleasantly surprised when the rifle came with a box of vintage ammo. Don't plan on shooting it so it will be a sage queen.


----------

